# ing yapmamak etmemek



## thanatose

Merhaba ingilizcede bir fiilin olumsuzu tek kelimeyle nasil yapiliyor mesela do yapmak undoing mi oluyor yada olmek die olmemek undying midir?


----------



## Rallino

Bir örnek cümle alabilir miyiz?


----------



## RunFree

Evet, genelde ön ekler kullanılıyor. Ancak kullanılan ön ek kelimeye göre değişiyor. Bunları ezberlemek zorundasınız. Mesela: "obey" ve "disobey". Ya da, "approve" ve "disapprove".


----------



## Rallino

RunFree, kontekst beklemeden cevap vermeyelim lütfen.

*thatanose*; öğrenmek istediğiniz şeyi biraz daha açar mısınız? Yani undoing diye bir şey var; ama "doing"in olumsuzu değil bu. Undoing, "yapmamak" anlamına gelmiyor. "Undying" de "dying"in olumsuzu değil. Yani "dying", ölmek demek; ama "undying", "ölmemek" demek değil. 

Sadece ölmemek, yapmamak falan diyecekseniz, başına not koyun yeter: "Not doing", "Not dying". Sorunuz bu muydu? Yoksa RunFree'nin dediği gibi, fiillerin başına hangi ekleri getiriyoruz ve anlam ne oluyor onu mu merak ediyorsunuz?


----------



## memorable

Fiile göre ve fiilin çekimine göre anlam değişir. Buradaki "-ing"li fiiller kafa karıştırıcı.
Örnekleri incele:
To be or not to be
Armed or disarmed
Bounding or unbounding
Continuing or discontinuing

Genellikle un- ve dis- ekleri ile fiil, isim olarak kullanılır.


----------



## kalamazoo

Sorry that I don't fully understand the question, but 'armed' means that you have a weapon, "disarmed' means that someone took the weapon away from you and 'unarmed' means you don't have a weapon (and perhaps you never did).  I don't understand 'unbounding'.  "Discontinued means that you stopped.


----------



## ancalimon

yapmak: to do
yapmamak: not to do
yapmıyor: he is not doing
yapmadı: he did not do

gelmek: to come
gelmemek: not to come
gelmiyor: he is not coming
gelmedi: he did not come


do: yapmak
undo: yaptıktan sonra eski haline geri almak

dead: ölü
undead: öldükten sonra yeniden dirilmiş.


----------



## awelley

un- takısı genelde önceleri yaptığınız bir fiilin getirdiği sonucu yok etmek anlamında kullanılıyor.

Mesela "Ödevimi yapmayacağım." demek için "I will undo my homework." diyemezsiniz; çünkü "I will undo my homework." dediğinizde insanlar daha önceden ödevi yaptığınızı ama sonra ödev kağıdındaki tüm yazıları silgiyle silerek tekrar tertemiz bir sayfaya dönüştüreceğinizi düşürür.

Mesela İngilizce Facebook'ta "like" ettiğiniz bir paylaşımı sonra "unlike" edebiliyorsunuz; yani "like" fiilinin getirdiği sonucu yok edebiliyorsunuz. Burada "unlike" beğenmemek değil beğeniyi geri almaktır.


----------

